# I'm making broccoli slaw, any ideas?



## MostlyWater (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw it on a cooking show and it looked good, with carrots, brocoli, and some may mixed with Dijon mustasrd.  Her addition of the sunflower seeds don't interest me.

Anyone have any other add-in s?


----------



## babetoo (Aug 31, 2008)

how bout some pineapple chunks?babe


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 31, 2008)

i don't like camned pineapple - but the slaw is bitter, it needs "something" or no one is gonna eat it.  ......  anyone else ?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a recipe that adds raisins, red onion, and crumbled bacon.  It is dressed with some sweetened mayo.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 31, 2008)

how sweetened is the mayo?  maybe that would work for us


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

Possible additions:

almonds
peanuts
dried cranberries (other dried fruit)
apples
raisins
green onions
crushed ramen noodles


If you do a mayo type dressing a bit of sugar/sugar substitute will sweeten it and soften the bitterness of the slaw.  If you do a mayo type dressing I would imagine grapes cut in half would be good.  

There are also Asian style dressings for broccoli salad - this is a basic recipe.

If there are things in there you don't like i.e., sunflower seeds, just don't add them.  It is a good recipe otherwise.  

Here are lots of recipes where you can pull the ingredients out that you like and then determine if you want a mayo or oil/sweet/Asian type dressing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> how sweetened is the mayo?  maybe that would work for us



When I make my regular slaw I use about 1 cup of mayo, 1 TBS of sugar and 1 TBS of apple cider vinegar.  Adjust from there.  I think the Asian recipe also uses sugar - it really is good!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 31, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> i don't like camned pineapple - but the slaw is bitter, it needs "something" or no one is gonna eat it. ...... anyone else ?


 

how bout some fresh pineapple? lol

babe


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

If it's salad ideas that you want I just add the broccoli mix to a regular salad and let family and guests choose a dressing......I think that fresh  sweet tangerine slices would go nicely as well and or dried cranberries along with a good balsamic vinegar and oil if you so desire...I don't care for walnuts in my salads but I set those out in a separate bowl and most people add those as well........

Not to be off topic but as an aside I love to add the broccoli slaw to my Moo Shu Chicken or Pork recipes to add extra nutritional value.......my family loves it.......easy to make if you like wraps........


----------



## giggler (Sep 1, 2008)

How (technichally) do you make Brocholi slaw? do you "blanch" the broccohli first? or just "grate" it?... this sounds very good, but sort of rough on the teeth..

Thanks, Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

my family HATED it.

you clean and shred the broccoli with carrots in the food processor.  add some mayo and mustard.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I buy the broccoli slaw that is already prepackaged in the grocery store and no, I do not blanch it.....it's sliced thin enough where you don't have to........just add it to your salads, etc..........of course you can make it yourself as well ........just think of it as roughage and healthy for your digestive system.......


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 1, 2008)

BROCCOLI SALAD
2 CUPS FRESH BROCCOLI
½ CUP SUNFLOWER SEEDS
½ CUP CHOPPED RED ONION
¾ CUP RAISINS
1 CUP MAYO
¼ CUP SUGAR
2 TABLESPOONS VINEGAR
3-4 STRIPS CRUMBLED COOKED BACON

Here's the recipe I mentioned.  You can leave out the sunflower seeds!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2008)

giggler said:


> How (technichally) do you make Brocholi slaw? do you "blanch" the broccohli first? or just "grate" it?... this sounds very good, but sort of rough on the teeth..
> 
> Thanks, Eric, Austin, Tx.



giggler - once you remove the tough outer layer with a vegetable peeler you are left with the more tender interior, then just grate.  I often, at this point, cut the stalks into 3" or so chunks then cut into slices then thick matchsticks for a crudité tray.  That way you don't waste the stalks and people truly wonder what they are eating!


----------



## Dina (Sep 2, 2008)

I mix 1/4 cup of French dressing with 1/4 cup mayonaise and toss the broccoli slaw in it then top with lightly salted or unsalted, roasted peanuts.


----------

